# I <would/will> be happy to accept...



## colum4

Hi,
There is a situation:   *Background---
*My boss wants me to go to Japan for a business meeting.
The date (on which I go) is still planning.
He asked when is the best date for me. 

If I say I <would/will> be happy to accept your arrangement for the date on which I go to Japan, what the difference between them ?

Thank you.


----------



## Keith Bradford

*I will be* is an acceptance, plain and simple.

*I would be* may suggest that you have reservations. Perhaps:_ I would be happy to accept your arrangement, *if *it doesn't clash with my holidays_; or _I would be happy to accept your arrangement, *but *it seems unlikely that I will get a visa_, etc.


----------



## Copyright

I would always use "I would be happy to go" and for me it would not only have the same meaning as "I will be happy to go" but it would be much more polite ... more formal, if you will. It doesn't imply any reservations at all unless you decide to verbally attach them.


----------



## colum4

Keith Bradford said:


> *I will be* is an acceptance, plain and simple.
> 
> *I would be* may suggest that you have reservations. Perhaps:_ I would be happy to accept your arrangement, *if *it doesn't clash with my holidays_; or _I would be happy to accept your arrangement, *but *it seems unlikely that I will get a visa_, etc.



Hi,
Copyright in #3 says *I would be *expresses the same meaning as *I will be *and *I would be *is more polite, so his meaning is different from yours , who is better ?

Thank you.


----------



## Copyright

colum4 said:


> Copyright in #3 says *I would be *expresses the same meaning as *I will be *and *I would be *is more polite, so his meaning is different from yours , who is better ?



You might want to ask someone other than Keith or me.


----------



## colum4

Copyright said:


> You might want to ask someone other than Keith or me.




Hi,
Why?


----------



## Copyright

Because we are likely to be biased.


----------



## colum4

Copyright said:


> Because we are likely to be biased.



Hi,
Ok


----------



## Thomas1

I'm with Keith on this one.
What Copyright says, is true for me too, but in questions:
Will you do me a favour? -- more direct
Would you do me a favour? -- more reserved


----------



## colum4

Thomas1 said:


> I'm with Keith on this one.
> What Copyright says, is true for me too, but in questions:
> Will you do me a favour? -- more direct
> Would you do me a favour? -- more reserved



Hi,
In this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2021740 in #7, Forero think *I would be *is better.


P.S. Forero says But "I will accept" and "I would accept" both leave me looking for more context ,  why does he say that?
I do not understand why *I will accept *is different from *I will be happy to accept*.

Thank you.


----------



## Thomas1

He says: 


			
				Forero said:
			
		

> I might say:
> 
> _ I would *be happy to* accept your arrangement ....
> _
> But "I will accept" and "I would accept" both leave me looking for more context.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2021740&p=10113920#post10113920


'might' is an important word here, which means that he doesn't say 'I would be happy to accept your arrangement' is bette, but it is an option for him.
I think that he adds the last comment because the response is very likely to be context-dependent, that is in what kind of situation it will be said (see Keith's post in this thread and post #4 in the other thread by Alxmrph).


----------



## Keith Bradford

Note that I said that "_I would be _may suggest that you have reservations".  It also may not, it's simply less direct.

You could also simply say "I am happy..." and avoid this issue.


----------



## colum4

Thomas1 said:


> He says:
> 'might' is an important word here, which means that he doesn't say 'I would be happy to accept your arrangement' is bette, but it is an option for him.
> I think that he adds the last comment because the response is very likely to be context-dependent, that is in what kind of situation it will be said (see Keith's post in this thread and post #4 in the other thread by Alxmrph).



Hi,
Bu,If there is no context, I can say "I would be happy to accept..."  and I can't say "I would accept".  Why?

Thank you.


----------



## colum4

heyheychoco said:


> same. they differ on their degree of politeness though.



Hi,
But in this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2021740&p=10113920#post10113920 in #7, Forero is likely to mean that they are not the same. 

Thank you.


----------



## Keith Bradford

colum4 said:


> ...If there is no context, I can say "I would be happy to accept..." and I can't say "I would accept". Why?...



*Would *is a conditional.  It always suggests that there's an "if" nearby.


_I would be happy to accept_... = I would be happy *if *I accepted...  So that's OK.
But _I would accept _= I would accept *if*...  This is why in my post #2 I spoke of reservations.


----------



## colum4

Keith Bradford said:


> *Would *is a conditional.  It always suggests that there's an "if" nearby.
> 
> 
> _I would be happy to accept_... = I would be happy *if *I accepted...  So that's OK.
> But _I would accept _= I would accept *if*...  This is why in my post #2 I spoke of reservations.



Hi,
In your post #2, you say "I would be happy to accept..." = "I would be happy to accept your arrangement, if it doesn't clash with my holidays".  

But here you say "I would be happy to accept..." = "I would be happy if I accepted..."    

They are different. 

Which is right?

Thank you.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Neither is "right" - they are both possible (and so are a million other options).

The point is that the verb-form "would" suggests a certain conditionality.


----------



## Thomas1

I agree, though this may not be always so explicit, so I guess Copyright's comment is also valid.
I think that in certain situations the conditionality in 'would' is not so much discernible, if at all, for example: 
[A meeting of a couple of friends among whom there is one new person.]
A: Do you want to go to the cinema?
B: I would prefer to go to the theatre. 

'I prefer to go to the theatre.' would sound more direct, whereas 'would prefer' sounds less so, but there's no conditionality in it.


----------



## JustKate

I agree that _would be_ can be used to introduce reservations, but it really is simply conditional, right? So "I would be happy to go" can just mean "I would be happy to go" (if you ask me). But it can also be used in cases when you want to enumerate under what conditions you'd be happy to go, e.g., "if I possibly can," "if it doesn't conflict with my vacation" or "if you give me $1 million" or whatever.

Anyway, for me, either one sounds perfectly correct and polite.


----------



## colum4

Keith Bradford said:


> Neither is "right" - they are both possible (and so are a million other options).
> 
> The point is that the verb-form "would" suggests a certain conditionality.





Thomas1 said:


> I agree, though this may not be always so explicit, so I guess Copyright's comment is also valid.
> I think that in certain situations the conditionality in 'would' is not so much discernible, if at all, for example:
> [A meeting of a couple of friends among whom there is one new person.]
> A: Do you want to go to the cinema?
> B: I would prefer to go to the theatre.
> 
> 'I prefer to go to the theatre.' would sound more direct, whereas 'would prefer' sounds less so, but there's no conditionality in it.





JustKate said:


> I agree that _would be_ can be used to introduce reservations, but it really is simply conditional, right? So "I would be happy to go" can just mean "I would be happy to go" (if you ask me). But it can also be used in cases when you want to enumerate under what conditions you'd be happy to go, e.g., "if I possibly can," "if it doesn't conflict with my vacation" or "if you give me $1 million" or whatever.
> 
> Anyway, for me, either one sounds perfectly correct and polite.



Hi，
Can I think that "I would be happy" = "I would happy" ?

Thank you.


----------



## Copyright

colum4 said:


> Can I think that "I would be happy" = "I would happy" ?


No, that wouldn't be right.


----------



## colum4

Copyright said:


> No, that wouldn't be right.



Hi Copyright,
Sorry, I make a mistake.

I want to ask: Can I think that *I would be happy to accept *= *I would accept*?


----------



## Copyright

colum4 said:


> I want to ask: Can I think that *I would be happy to accept *= *I would accept*?



I would be happy to accept = I accept.


----------



## colum4

Copyright said:


> I would be happy to accept = I accept.



Hi,
Do you mean that the difference between *I would be happy to accept *and *I accept *is the former is more polite and can imply reservations at the same time ?

Thank you.


----------



## Copyright

When I say "I would be happy to accept" -- without specifically adding anything to it -- there is *never* any reservation. I say it as a polite form of "I accept (with pleasure)."


----------



## colum4

Copyright said:


> When I say "I would be happy to accept" -- without specifically adding anything to it -- there is *never* any reservation. I say it as a polite form of "I accept (with pleasure)."



Hi,
Can I think that the differenc between *I will be happy to accept *and *I accept *is that the former express the somewhat uncertainty?

Thank you.


----------



## Copyright

colum4 said:


> Can I think that the differenc between *I will be happy to accept *and *I accept *is that the former express the somewhat uncertainty?



_I accept.
I accept with pleasure.
I will be happy to accept.
I would be happy to accept._

All pretty much the same, with some being a bit more visibly enthusiastic. There is no uncertainty in the first three, and none in the fourth for me.


----------



## colum4

Copyright said:


> _I accept.
> I accept with pleasure.
> I will be happy to accept.
> I would be happy to accept._
> 
> All pretty much the same, with some being a bit more visibly enthusiastic. There is no uncertainty in the first three, and none in the fourth for me.



Hi,
Thank you for your help.

But in this thread in #2 and #19, they say: I would be may suggest that you have reservations. Perhaps: I would be happy to accept your arrangement, if it doesn't clash with my holidays  and  So "I would be happy to go" can just mean "I would be happy to go" (if you ask me).  

I think that they mean *I would be happy to... *can act as the conditional.

Thank you.


----------



## wandle

I can see sense and point in both views here: that of *Keith Bradford* and that of *Copyright*.
It seems to me that the question itself is unclear and that is causing a problem.


colum4 said:


> Hi,
> There is a situation:   *Background---
> *My boss wants me to go to Japan for a business meeting.
> The date (on which I go) is still planning.
> He asked when is the best date for me.
> 
> If I say I <would/will> be happy to accept your arrangement for the date on which I go to Japan, what the difference between them ?
> 
> Thank you.


We do not have a clear context. The sentence we are considering seems to be:


> I <would/will> be happy to accept your arrangement for the date on which I go to Japan,


However, that sentence does not fit the stuation described by *colum4*. 


> He asked when is the best date for me.


What is the exact question asked by the boss?
If he says, _'What is the best date for you?'_ this invites the employee to name a date, perhaps from a number of options.

However, the sentence we have been presented with as an answer talks about accepting a date proposed by the boss.
That is a different question.

Could *colum4* please give us the exact question and the exact answer he wishes us to consider, presented in the format of direct speech, so that we can see what we are dealing with?


----------



## colum4

wandle said:


> I can see sense and point in both views here: that of *Keith Bradford* and that of *Copyright*.
> It seems to me that the question itself is unclear and that is causing a problem.
> 
> We do not have a clear context. The sentence we are considering seems to be:
> 
> However, that sentence does not fit the stuation described by *colum4*.
> 
> What is the exact question asked by the boss?
> If he says, _'What is the best date for you?'_ this invites the employee to name a date, perhaps from a number of options.
> 
> However, the sentence we have been presented with as an answer talks about accepting a date proposed by the boss.
> That is a different question.
> 
> Could *colum4* please give us the exact question and the exact answer he wishes us to consider, presented in the format of direct speech, so that we can see what we are dealing with?



Hi,
Thank you for your help.
*
Background---
*My boss wants me to go to Japan for a business meeting.
The date (on which I go) is still planning.
He asked when is the best date for me. 

My boss know I want to go there in March
*I want to say:
*Unless the arrangement is very bad, I am/will be very likely to accept it. However, he is my boss, I must say some polite things.

Thank you.


----------



## wandle

Could you please present,* in direct speech*, the actual question and answer you wish us to consider?

Example:

_The boss: 'What date is best for you?'
The employee: 'The beginning of March would be best for me, thank you'._


----------



## colum4

wandle said:


> Could you please present,* in direct speech*, the actual question and answer you wish us to consider?
> 
> Example:
> 
> _The boss: 'What date is best for you?'
> The employee: 'The beginning of March would be best for me, thank you'._


Hi,
Actually, I want to know the difference among "I would be happy to accept" , "I would accept" , "I accept" ,"I will be happy to accept" ,"I am happy to accept" and "I will accept" based on this background. 

I am confusing about these.  I think replies from other members in this forum are different. 

Thank you.


----------



## wandle

colum4 said:


> Hi,
> Actually, I want to know the difference among "I would be happy to accept" , "I would accept" , "I accept" ,"I will be happy to accept" ,"I am happy to accept" and "I will accept" based on this background.


I am afraid that all responses which use the verb 'accept' are unsuitable, based on the background which has been given: namely, that the boss is asking 'What is the best date for you?' 
According to this, the boss is asking the employee to suggest a date.


----------



## colum4

wandle said:


> I am afraid that all responses which use the verb 'accept' are unsuitable, based on the background which has been given: namely, that the boss is asking 'What is the best date for you?'
> According to this, the boss is asking the employee to suggest a date.


Hi,
*I want to say:
*Unless the arrangement is very bad, I am/will be very likely to accept it. 
That means, when the boss asks me, I want to express: I conform your arrangement unless it is so bad.

P.S. I am confused by "I would be happy to accept" and "I would accept", are they the same?

Thank you.


----------



## JulianStuart

Colum4
 You have been repeatedly asked to provide the actual question for which you are seeking advice on how to answer.  We cannot continue this discussion without that.


----------



## colum4

JulianStuart said:


> Colum4
> You have been repeatedly asked to provide the actual question for which you are seeking advice on how to answer. We cannot continue this discussion without that.



Hi,
My boss asks when is the best date for me, I want to express that I conform your arrangement unless it is so bad,;
So I want to say two following sentences:
1 I would be happy to accept your arrangement.
2 I would accept your arrangement.

Can I think that*:* comparing 1 with 2, 1 and 2 express the same meaning, but 1 is more polite?

Thank you.


----------



## JulianStuart

colum4 said:


> Hi,
> My boss asks* "When is the best date for you?"* I want to express that I conform your arrangement unless it is so bad,;
> So I want to say two following sentences:
> 1 I would be happy to accept your arrangement.
> 2 I would accept your arrangement.
> 
> Can I think that*:* comparing 1 with 2, 1 and 2 express the same meaning, but 1 is more polite?
> 
> Thank you.


Now I think I understand the actual question you are talking about - note that I created it from your reported speech and turned into a question in bold in the quote above. Is that the question we are discussing?

You say "unless it is so bad" - this means there are situations where you would not be able to accept what your boss proposes.  Is that correct?  If it is correct, then so far none of your proposed answers is acceptable.  You must choose words that convey the meaning that you will not be able to accept some proposals.


----------



## colum4

JulianStuart said:


> Now I think I understand the actual question you are talking about - note that I created it from your reported speech and turned into a question in bold in the quote above. Is that the question we are discussing?
> 
> You say "unless it is so bad" - this means there are situations where you would not be able to accept what your boss proposes.  Is that correct?  If it is correct, then so far none of your proposed answers is acceptable.  You must choose words that convey the meaning that you will not be able to accept some proposals.



Hi,
Thank you for your help. 

But 1 and 2 both have "would"
So I think they can both imply some reservations. 

Am I right?

Thank you.


----------



## JulianStuart

Not in that conversation they don't, as I think the others have been telling you. That use of "would" is a form of politeness NOT reservation.  
"I would be honoured/delighted/able to accept any proposal for the trip" - is an example of such usage.  In your case you must use specific words to indicate that you may not be able to accept every possible proposal.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Perhaps part of this problem is that in China you are much more polite with your boss than most English-speakers are?  In Britain, and I dare say in other English-speaking countries, we would see nothing wrong with:

_As you know, I *would be/am/will be* happy to accept any date in March.  Other months *might/would/will *cause me problems._


----------



## colum4

JulianStuart said:


> Not in that conversation they don't, as I think the others have been telling you. That use of "would" is a form of politeness NOT reservation.
> "I would be honoured/delighted/able to accept any proposal for the trip" - is an example of such usage.  In your case you must use specific words to indicate that you may not be able to accept every possible proposal.



Hi,
But in #2, Keith says "I would be" may suggest reservation. Is he wrong?

Thank you


----------



## JulianStuart

No.  I had hoped that my wording (that you quoted above) was clear:"Not in *that* conversation they don't ...". KB has a different conversation and context!  Both of his examples are followed by wording that overtly expresses reservation (..., if....,  and ..., but...) and those make it clear that _the "would" is being used differently_ in the two different examples/contexts/conversations.  My example does not have that sense or implication. You can see why this forum requires specific context to be provided for each question. As they listen to the sentence, native speakers will be waiting for the end of the sentence to determine which of the two meanings is intended: simple ending = polite; one that is followed by but or if, etc., = reservation.


----------



## colum4

JulianStuart said:


> No. I had hoped that my wording (that you quoted above) was clear:"Not in *that* conversation they don't ...". KB has a different conversation and context! Both of his examples are followed by wording that overtly expresses reservation (..., if...., and ..., but...) and those make it clear that _the "would" is being used differently_ in the two different examples/contexts/conversations. My example does not have that sense or implication. You can see why this forum requires specific context to be provided for each question. As they listen to the sentence, native speakers will be waiting for the end of the sentence to determine which of the two meanings is intended: simple ending = polite; one that is followed by but or if, etc., = reservation.



Hi,
Thank you. I will think it carefully.


----------



## JulianStuart

colum4 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you. I will think it carefully.



I actually only restated what had already been stated on post #25: the *meaning of "would" changes* from "polite" form of will  to "I have reservations" only if it is followed by those reservations ( but, if etc.)


----------



## colum4

JulianStuart said:


> I actually only restated what had already been stated on post #25: the *meaning of "would" changes* from "polite" form of will to "I have reservations" only if it is followed by those reservations ( but, if etc.)



Hi,
Thank you.


----------

